

Playing Minecraft at work? Connect Github's Hubot to your server - whatupdave
http://blog.minefold.com/post/15425926505/hubot-minecraft

======
chrislloyd
What might interest HN readers the most is the (almost) complete
implementation of the Minecraft protocol:

* [https://github.com/minefold/hubot-minecraft/blob/master/src/...](https://github.com/minefold/hubot-minecraft/blob/master/src/parser.coffee) * [https://github.com/minefold/hubot-minecraft/blob/master/src/...](https://github.com/minefold/hubot-minecraft/blob/master/src/packet.coffee)

If you've ever thought it would be cool to write a bot for Minecraft, this is
a great starting point. At Minefold we regularly use our own Minecraft bots to
do load testing and diagnosis of our servers.

------
rmoriz
So for every bot you have to purchase a minecraft license to get a dedicated
user+password?

Do you risk to get the user/bot banned by Mojang? usage violation etc?

~~~
whatupdave
If you run your server in offline mode it won't validate the username with
Mojang and you can add any number of bots. Just add this to your
server.properties file: online-mode=false

I doubt Mojang have any sort of anti-bot policies. Individual servers can ban
users though. But hopefully people are writing bots for fun and not war right?
;)

